# Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???



## Platinium76 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wo kauft ihr denn alle so euro Teichflanzen ? 

Suche einen günstigen Lieferanten mit guter Qualität - Erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen Ebay-Händlern ??

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Sascha


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*

Jepp,

nimm John  
http://search.stores.ebay.de/ahli47-Wasserpflanzen-Briefmarken_Teichpflanzen_W0QQftsZ1QQsaselZ36630254QQsatitleZTeichpflanzenQQsofpZ0

Da habe ich alle meine Teichpflanzen gekauft.
Bestell ihm viele Grüße von mir;- das geht auch bei ihm ohne Ebay 

Edit:
Vergessen- Für das Porto bekommst du Pflanzen als Erstattung gratis dazu.
Mail ihn einfach mal an !


----------



## patty4 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp,
> 
> nimm John
> http://search.stores.ebay.de/ahli47-Wasserpflanzen-Briefmarken_Teichpflanzen_W0QQftsZ1QQsaselZ36630254QQsatitleZTeichpflanzenQQsofpZ0
> !




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Gute Pflanzen, gut verpackt , schnell geliefert. Und bei Fehlern kommt ganz unbürokratisch und schnell Ersatz...

Ein empfehlenswerter Anbieter.

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Platinium76 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten...

habe mich mal in seinem Shop umgesehen und frage mal folgende Pflanzen bei Ihm an....

jemand noch Ratschläge oder Verbesserungen zu meiner Zusammenstellung ??

3x __ Hechtkraut
3 Bund Flatterbinse 
5x Süssgras Wasserschwaden 	
5x __ Froschlöffel Alisma 	 
6x __ Bachminze Mentha Aquatica	
3x Blaue __ Iris
10x __ Kalmus Acorus calmus
3x Krebsscheren
3x __ Igelkolben
6x Zwergbinsen 
3x __ Fieberklee
3x Sumpfcalla	
5x Schwanenblumen
1x weisse Seerose Nympaea Gladistonia
4x Taglilie
3x __ Blutweiderich
5x weisser Molchenschwanz 

Alle Pflanzen kommen in Pflanzkörbe !!!


----------



## patty4 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*

Hallo!

eine schöne vielfältige Mischung hast Du da ausgesucht.

Sowas ist ja auch stark vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig - deshalb von mir mal nur so ein paar Anmerkungen (aus meiner Sicht).

In Deinem Sortiment dominieren sehr stark die Gräser - absichtlich ?

Die Blühpflanzen sind in der Liefergröße so ca. 20-30 cm hoch, und brauchen sicher ein bischen, bis sie wachsen. Da könnten ein paar mehr nicht schaden.... und __ Calla und __ Molchschwanz brauchen nach meiner Kenntnis nährstoffreicheres Substrat / ERde und sind daher in einem Ufergraben / Sumpfzone am besten aufgehoben.

Willst Du auch noch Unterwasserpflanzen kaufen ? Für die Wasserqualität wäre das empfehlenswert.

Und zum Thema Seerose empfehle ich dringend noch ein bischen zu googlen ( z.b. bei www.seerosenforum.de ) .... da gibt es mehrere hundert Sorten - und so viele wunderschöne, dass man sich am Ende kaum entscheiden kann.

Meine Erfahrung: Je länger man sich mit den Teichpflanzen beschäftigt, desto mehr interessante Pflanzen findet man (geht zumindest mir so). Mein Teich ist gerade mal bepflanzt - und schon zu klein, für das was ich alles noch möchte...

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Pflanzen kommen in Pflanzkörbe !!!


 
Die __ Taglilien auch ???   



Und zu Ahli47: Wir haben da auch schon eine grössere Zahl an Teichpflanzen gekauft und genau so überaus positive Erfahrungen gemacht, wie bisher alle, die vorher gepostet haben. Wir würden jederzeit wieder bei Herrn Muijsson kaufen.

Allerdings haben wir nicht über Ebay gekauft, sondern uns direkt an ihn gewandt. Das hat sich vor allem auf den Preis ausgewirkt, denn wir haben für die grössere Lieferung einen Gesamtpreis mit ihm ausgehandelt.

Die Pflanzenauswahl, die Du getroffen hast liest sich fast wie die Aufzählung unserer Teichpflanzen  , wir haben zusätzlich noch einige Blutaugen bei ihm geordert. Sehr ansprechend finden wir für Flachwasser und vor allem im Bachlauf "__ Bachbunge" (auch von Ahli47)


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*



			
				patty4 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Teich ist gerade mal bepflanzt - und schon zu klein, für das was ich alles noch möchte...


 
*So ist es ..... bei uns auch !!!!!!!!*


----------



## ahli47 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*

Hallo Allerseits, freut mich dass mein Angebot so gelobt wird auf dieser Seite, wir können jederzeit liefern und angebote machen, gute Qualität und und schnelle Lieferung sind unsere Wahrzeichen, preislich sind wir sicher auch konkurrenzfähig. Zur Zeit ist unsere Website in Bearbeitung, oder lieber gesagt im Aufbau! Vor lauter Einpacken und Teichgraben komme ich leider noch nicht dazu sie fertig zu stellen! Sie wird mal das gleiche Angebot enthalten wie mein Ebay-Shop, preislich aber günstiger sein!! Wir sind ein FünfmannBetrieb in Niederbayern und züchten in unseren 50 Naturteichen ca 70 verschiedene Teichpflanzen und 15 verschiedene Seerosen!!  für mehr info´s einfach eine Email schreiben an:   _EDIT by Annett: trotzdem gilt hier: bitte veröffentlich keine Mailadressen - Ahli47s Adresse findet Ihr über das Profil _  Viel Erfolg und Freude gewünscht mit den Teichen und bis Bald!!   ahli47 John


----------



## MeneMeiner (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*

Hallo ahli47,

ich hoffe mal, dass du nicht sofort gecanceled wirst, weil du hier für deinen Laden "wirbst". Auch auf diesem Wege nochmals Danke für die zuvorkommende Abwicklung meiner gestrigen Anfrage und heutigen Bestellung  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karsten. (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*



			
				MeneMeiner schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> ich hoffe mal, dass du nicht sofort gecanceled wirst..................





     


hohoho o oh o

hier wir Jeder und Alles gecancelt  !

dafür ist DIESES  Forum berüchtigt !  










 

wir haben auch noch Flussrebse , Kois , Fliesen , Teichpflanzen , Seerosen , alle möglichen Filter , Braugerste ,Teichbrücken , Küchenmontagen , Rechtsberatung , Schwimmteichbau ,Gartengestaltung,

und und und 

im Angebot .... !

hab ich was vergessen ?

ab und zu fallen hier sogar solche Namen wie 

Oase , naturagard, Heissner 
  

oder Budweiser 
 


schö nabend


----------



## MeneMeiner (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> .......



 

Hmmm... 

Karsten, in einigen Foren, die ich kenne, wäre sowas passiert...

aber *ich*   lerne noch (menno, wie lange denn noch  ) und andere sehen vlt. mal auch die anderen Seiten der Medaillen?!?

Egal...

Bis zum nächsten Mal : 
Thomas


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Günstige und gute Teichflanzen, aber woher ???*

Moin,

Karsten, Du hast die Metallbauer(Schlosser)arbeiten vergessen. 

Ne, mal im Ernst: Wir wollen hier zwar keine Werbeplattform darstellen, deswegen wird aber nicht gleich jeder Beitrag gelöscht, der nur annähernd etwas mit Werbung zu tun hat.  
Einige fachliche Beiträge im Forum und kein Mensch sagt etwas wegen eines Links - egal, ob im Text oder in der Signatur. 
Allerdings sollte keiner den Sport übertreiben. 

Die Mailadresse habe ich allerdings entfernt - schützt Euch bitte vor Spam... hier lesen jede Menge Spider mit. 
Die Adresse findet Ihr über das Profil von ahli47.


----------

